# Seeking Bulk Suppliers



## Penta Man (Nov 12, 2021)

(I realized this was in the wrong location and I reposted it over in "Where To Buy")

We're looking for bulk and wholesale suppliers (barrels / 5-gallon pails) of honey for a membership organization located here in Central Pennsylvania. We ship to members all over the United States who are extra particular about production and cultivation methods. It's a plus if you are nearby, but feel free to reach out if you already have deliveries coming into this region.

*Criteria:*

- Little to no treatment of bees (as nonsynthetic as possible) with focus on natural selection

- Hot knives (or heat-producing devices) are *not* utilized in uncapping of your honey

- At no point is your honey heated above 93 Farenheit

- It would be a bonus if your honey bees are located in relatively remote regions with little access to agribusiness dominated land

Please message me with contact information, or I can provide information upon contact. Thank you!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm nearby.
What do pay per pound in the barrel? in the 5 gallon bucket?
Do you test the honey?
Who pays the shipping to your location?


----------



## Penta Man (Nov 12, 2021)

clyderoad said:


> I'm nearby.
> What do pay per pound in the barrel? in the 5 gallon bucket?
> Do you test the honey?
> Who pays the shipping to your location?


Hi -- I reposted this in the section "Where To Buy . . ."


----------

